# Rodeo 1/31



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice pictures of Rodeo 
I love shot of his mouth


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awww, he is super cute. And wow he's super butt high. LoL. Must be getting ready for a growth spurt.

As for the blue, maybe? kinda hard to tell from the pictures but it's certainly possible. He could just have partial blue eyes. My gelding, who has no paint blood in him, has a blue spot in his eye. Vet just said that's that's the way he is. LoL.

He's adorable!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Very nice pictures of Rodeo
> I love shot of his mouth


Thanks CW!
hah, I thought that was a pretty funny pic, I usually cant stand them, but it kinda just reminded me of a hippo's lips! lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Awww, he is super cute. And wow he's super butt high. LoL. Must be getting ready for a growth spurt.
> 
> As for the blue, maybe? kinda hard to tell from the pictures but it's certainly possible. He could just have partial blue eyes. My gelding, who has no paint blood in him, has a blue spot in his eye. Vet just said that's that's the way he is. LoL.
> 
> He's adorable!


Isnt he? I swear it doesnt look quite as bad in person. As far as the blue, all that I can notice, is that the curvature of his eye is almost highlighted in a light blue, just in the very back....heres another pic


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't see any blue in his eye, but its hard to tell with the glare.

Glad to see he's growing into those pasterns a little!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> I don't see any blue in his eye, but its hard to tell with the glare.
> 
> Glad to see he's growing into those pasterns a little!


Like I said, I dont know if its just from the light, or what. 

Hah but yeah, hes trying to grow into himself!!! Luckily I didnt buy him for an extreme gaming horse, or for something to go far in 

I think he'll be suited just fine for what we will be doing


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

He's looking good. Saw him on NCHF I believe.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Patriot said:


> He's looking good. Saw him on NCHF I believe.




Thank you! Id say you did.....that was back when a local trainer came over and told me that he looks dreadful.....funny, he came over just yesterday to tell me how amazing he looked. 

Now, I wouldnt say he looks dreadful, but I wouldnt go as far as saying he looks amazing either. Hes a growing youngster!! He has his days


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

How tall is Rodeo now?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> How tall is Rodeo now?


I measured him a few weeks ago. He was about 15hh at his butt, and about 14.2-14.3ish hh at the withers. 

I need to get a better measuring tape though, the one at the barn is horrible, and it gives me different measurements every single time I do it. Its just a funky one! lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

is Rodeo finished growing yet


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> is Rodeo finished growing yet


I dont believe so. He isnt even 2 yet. Farrier and vet said that he will probably mature at 15.3hh. We'll see


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just love him. My dream horse would be one just like him only a mare so I could make more lol  great color!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Logibear24 said:


> I just love him. My dream horse would be one just like him only a mare so I could make more lol  great color!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Oh thank you!!! Hah, if he was a mare Id be so tempted to breed, not just for his color, but his temperament is just amazing!! I just love him to death!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!! Little Rodeo!! He's turning into quite the looker (not that he wasn't before ;-) ). If he goes missing, don't check in AZ. He's nowhere near Aires. *starts whistling innocently*


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!! Little Rodeo!! He's turning into quite the looker (not that he wasn't before ;-) ). If he goes missing, don't check in AZ. He's nowhere near Aires. *starts whistling innocently*




Haha thank you!! I think hes going to be a "swan" after hes done his "ugly duckling" stage! lol

I think his winter fuzzies make him look so thick, fat, and young. I cant wait til he sheds it off, and becomes his nice, slick, think self again! haha


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks great and is handsome as ever!!! :smile:


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I know this horse in real lifeee <3


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Keep an eye on Rodeo


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

I love how his left eye looks like it has some eyeliner around it


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I just can't get over how adorable Rodeo is! He has such a kind expression.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

awe! i absoutly adore Rodeo!! and hes actually starting to look like a horse now and not a leggy, un perportiond somehting or other **** i adore him though, one of my favorite horses on the forum! i wonder how tall he will get to be, since his butt just cant seem to stop growing!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> I love how his left eye looks like it has some eyeliner around it


It does! Its the strangest thing, it literally goes only half way around his eye!



Wild Heart said:


> I just can't get over how adorable Rodeo is! He has such a kind expression.


Thank you!! He really is a sweetie! Hes such a love bug! lol



AngieLee said:


> awe! i absoutly adore Rodeo!! and hes actually starting to look like a horse now and not a leggy, un perportiond somehting or other **** i adore him though, one of my favorite horses on the forum! i wonder how tall he will get to be, since his butt just cant seem to stop growing!


Haha I know right!! His butt does seem to be nonstop! lol.....we did a string test and that said he'd end up at 15.3hh. Which honestly, I would love! But if hes shorter not even an issue, if hes taller, well, we'll just have to deal with it! lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

sound like you and Rodeo are very good friends and that you are 
a good match


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> sound like you and Rodeo are very good friends and that you are
> a good match


Oh yeah, hes my buddy!! We have some days that we have a few "disagreements" but for the most part, anything I ask of him, he does with flying colors


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

that is awesome 
One day I hope to have a horse like that


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> that is awesome
> One day I hope to have a horse like that


It is! Besides the riding, because obviously hes not under saddle yet, he really is the horse Ive always wanted. Confo wise he may not be the best, but you cant beat a good mind, and that he has!

Im sure you'll find one!! I think I got lucky with him though


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Rodeo is a beautiful horse


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tanya said:


> Rodeo is a beautiful horse


Thank you!! Hes looking a little banged up today, hes out with the big boys now


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

He is so beyond adorable! Far too cute for his own good.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Maple said:


> He is so beyond adorable! Far too cute for his own good.


Haha thank you!!! You should see him when he sees his reflection in the car window.....its like hes star struck at his own beauty or something! haha


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> Haha thank you!!! You should see him when he sees his reflection in the car window.....its like hes star struck at his own beauty or something! haha


Rodeo knows beauty when he sees it LOL. You know he's saying "who is that stunning looking creature.. oh wait... its me" if he could he'd then use his hoof to brush his mane back into place and saunter off, to allow those who clearly are not as good looking as himself time to stare at the glory of his beauty :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Maple said:


> Rodeo knows beauty when he sees it LOL. You know he's saying "who is that stunning looking creature.. oh wait... its me" if he could he'd then use his hoof to brush his mane back into place and saunter off, to allow those who clearly are not as good looking as himself time to stare at the glory of his beauty :lol:


Hahaha it really is funny. Thats exactly what his look says too! Thats too funny! I tried getting a video of him playing with a broom, and "helping" me sweep up the floor, but the camera didnt take the video right. 

Maybe Rodeo's not supposed to be on video "working" ****


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Cute!!! Looks a lot like Casey, other than being brown and Casey is black. Is he a pure paint?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Cute!!! Looks a lot like Casey, other than being brown and Casey is black. Is he a pure paint?


Thanks! Hes not, hes half TB half Paint. He has quite a bit of TB though....heres his pedigree Rodeo Time Paint


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If he goes missing, he's not hanging out with my mare...nope, not at all...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Rodeoooo  He's such a handsome muffin

Love the lips picture, definitely shows his personality! Haha

Very nice pictures, I think it's funny how he's in that butt-high stage. Reminds me of Bambi when he was first learning to walk, his rear was so high up and he couldn't figure out his front legs xP

Can't wait till you can start hopping on him! at least 1 yr few months left, yeah?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cute little dude!

I do have to say though that he is pretty butt high and I do not really like the way his neck ties into his chest, but he still has a lot of growing to do. Would say I can not wait to see him in the future but I doubt we are all on this thing in 2 years.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> If he goes missing, he's not hanging out with my mare...nope, not at all...


Hahah, it wouldnt be hard to get him with your mare.....he thinks hes a ladies man, he loves the women! lol



Skyseternalangel said:


> Rodeoooo  He's such a handsome muffin
> 
> Love the lips picture, definitely shows his personality! Haha
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Haha, he is very butt high still!! Im starting to think he might always be a tad butt high, but he may surprise me! We'll see when I start getting on him, all depends on him. Ill probably hop on him at the end of this year, but like I said, all depends on him. 



sierrams1123 said:


> Very cute little dude!
> 
> I do have to say though that he is pretty butt high and I do not really like the way his neck ties into his chest, but he still has a lot of growing to do. Would say I can not wait to see him in the future but I doubt we are all on this thing in 2 years.


Thank you!! Yeah, he def has some funky things about him, his pasterns are one thing that worry me above all else, but just in the past few months he has seemed to grow into them just a little bit. But we;ll see, Im really curious as to how he will finish


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Adorable! I have that weird thong for horses with bald faces... I love it xD


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

happy123 said:


> Adorable! I have that weird thong for horses with bald faces... I love it xD


Thank you!! I never liked bald faces, lol, but its def growing on me!


----------

